# [tcl]



## ByeBye 146075 (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich bin mit meinem Latein am ende.
Ich benötige ein TCL Script, das Zeitgesteuert die Userzahl aus 16 Channels auslesen kann und sie dann auf einem FTP in verschieden Verzeichnisse/Dateien (oder auch eine Datei) (*.txt) hochlädt. 
Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden, wenn ihr Ahnung habt euch per ICQ/MSN/IRC zu melden:

ICQ: 178140019
MSN: info@patrick-geschke.de
IRC: Quakenet / #open-root / dynamite

Vielen vielen Dank im Vorraus! 

Patrick


----------

